
Somebody Found a Way to Stuff a Full Library of 700 Games into the NES Classic - romefort
http://wwg.com/2017/01/28/somebody-found-a-way-to-stuff-a-full-library-of-700-games-into-t/
======
matheusmoreira
>Also, a lot of the ROMs you put on it may not be of the same quality as the
30 Nintendo included in the original package­.

Why would that be?

